# Silliest Picturs of Your Poodles.



## MsFancyPants (Dec 9, 2008)

Poor Westley puts up with me! he is such a trooper! =D


----------



## prettyxlush (Dec 19, 2008)

Hes so darling <3


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Heres some silly pictures of Scooter!


----------



## MsFancyPants (Dec 9, 2008)

awww Scooter looks like he could be knocked right over if the wind was blowing a little bit! hes cute! As for Juno i love when poodles show their teeth like, that most of the time they look so docile but they can really give you a run for your money =P


----------



## Cardi2008 (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's a couple of Cardi.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I love the second picture of Cardi all sprawled out on the floor!
My husband and I thought that was cute and funny!


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

MsFancyPants said:


> Poor Westley puts up with me! he is such a trooper! =D


OMG! I spit my drink out when I saw the pic of the headband and sweatshirt! I started singing, "he's a maniac, maniac on the floor!" lmbo!!!!!!


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

This is Baxter snoozing it up after he had his neuter surgery. Bless his little heart.


----------



## prettyxlush (Dec 19, 2008)

All these pictures are hellarous <3


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

these pix are great! Wesley is like such a model! How do you get him to stay so still?


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

Those are so funny! Here are some of Sam.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Here are a few of my silly poos!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Sam is so cute!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Haha those are all great! I love taking pictures of my pack as they are crazy XD

Tuesday being her goofy self.
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f57/beicerbo/100_0672.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f57/beicerbo/Tuesdaytoung.jpg

My Cher Bear 
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f57/beicerbo/P8030050.jpg ABout 3 months after I got her doing her Lowchen impression
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f57/beicerbo/100_0676.jpg

Jack....just Jack 
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f57/beicerbo/jackiepoo.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f57/beicerbo/P3220093.jpg


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Love the one of Sam catching the ball!


I have more but can't find them.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Haha! Jako that second pictures is adorable! "Ah mom there's a bird on my head...get it off"

:lol:


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Purple Poodle said exactly what I was thinking about the second pic with the bird on head. Sooooo funny, and soooo cute.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Purple Poodle said exactly what I was thinking about the second pic with the bird on head. Sooooo funny, and soooo cute.


awww all these pix are sooooo cute!:cyclops:


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks... I love that picture.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

I love all the pictures!! Funny! Here is Chloe being her graceful self.


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

That is hilarious! Was she all right?


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

The one of Chloe taking the tumble is soooo funny. Mine have done that same thing b-4 when they get to running real fast after an object then come to an abrupt halt, but I have never been quick enough to snap a picture of it. Were you using a high speed didgital camera that takes multiple pictures per second or possibly a cam corder with stills taken off of it? Anyway it is a great shot, loved it.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Yorkiecrazy said:


> I love all the pictures!! Funny! Here is Chloe being her graceful self.


Oh that's so cute! looks like Teddy when he is trying to race Ginger to the wi ndow!


----------



## Sam I Am (Jul 6, 2008)

These are all so funny! My kids are standing here giggling uncontrollably. LOL!


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Jako said:


> That is hilarious! Was she all right?


I know it looks terrible!! lol She is fine. She was trying to pick up the ball at a full run. Silly girl. lol


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> The one of Chloe taking the tumble is soooo funny. Mine have done that same thing b-4 when they get to running real fast after an object then come to an abrupt halt, but I have never been quick enough to snap a picture of it. Were you using a high speed didgital camera that takes multiple pictures per second or possibly a cam corder with stills taken off of it? Anyway it is a great shot, loved it.


Hi, My hubby takes the pictures and he said he used the high speed digital camera with the multiple pictures per second.

I swear their going to break their necks sometimes. I love those crazy poodles.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey Yorkiecrazy, noticed that you are from Texas. Do you mind me asking what part? We are in Central California, made a trip to The Corpus area, a year and a half ago, and fell in love. We soooo much would love to move there. We actually were looking in Mathis, Tx. If the house market wasn't so bad here right now, we would sell and be on our way. We hate California.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, FUZBUT. Love that name. lol. We are in Richmond Tx, southwest of Houston. We are about 3 hours from Corpus, and 1 hour away from Galveston, TX. We have known people who have moved to California. They always move back here and say they hated California. We have never been to California. I hope the housing improves soon so you can move here.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

We watch a web site with a webcam on it that is in Galveston, and it also looks like a very nice place. We were going to try to go there also while in Texas, but ran out of time. We actually came to Texas in search of a home to buy there, shortly after our trip we had a family illness going on here in California and after that cleared up was about the time the house market started to drop, we stupidly thought it was going to be a short term thing, but low and behold, it's never been this bad here at least in our life time. People here are losing their homes to foreclosure left and right, and the county we live in is one of the worst right now in the state, just our luck. Actually just read in the newspaper the other day, that for the first time in history, there are more people moving out of California then in to California. The article said, and also have seen on t.v. where they are naming places that Californians are moving to the most, and Texas ranks if I remember right #2 or #3. That should be helping the house market in Texas. I am sorry for you that you are getting so many Californians moving there, but I sure wish I was one of them.


----------

